# Penang - Interior Designer



## Rusty 747 (Apr 12, 2009)

Hi,

My wife and I will be moving to Penang in Oct this year. we have bought a condo at 10 Island Resort and it will need the usual fitting out with air con, kitchen units etc before we move in.

My wife is Malaysian (from KL) and I am British. We like natural fabrics and materials, leather, wood, cloth, granite work tops etc and were wondering if anyone could recommend a decent interior designer in Penang.

We will be visiting Penang in Aug so could meet then with the designer to thrash out a few ideas.

Many thanks.


----------

